# ISA Certified arborist question.



## sharkfin12us (Jan 12, 2008)

Im taking my test in march.I just recieved list of Common names for trees and scientific.My question is do i have know all theres names im from new jersey and the list has 94?
2nd question i read the book 2 times last year arborists certification study guide and this is 3 rd time will be soon.I plan to keep reading it untill i take the test so i dont think ill have problem too much with written.Just worried about knowing names for the trees.2ND question have most of you that have your certification did you pass first time?
Can you give me some pointers thanks


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes you need to know all of them, never know which ones you will be tested on. You should want to know them all inlatin to be abeteer Arborist.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes you should be able to ID all your local trees.

No, I had to retake the cabling domain.


----------



## treesquirrel (Jan 12, 2008)

Yep, every time I climb a tree to remove it I chant the latin name over and over in my head and it makes the jobs go much better.

I could not imagine how anyone can work on a tree without knowing the latin names. Can you?


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jan 12, 2008)

*questions about certified arborist test*

Thanks for your response.
If i do memorize all these common names and latin on the test there is multiple choice right.They give you 4 choices and just have to pick the right match?


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 12, 2008)

Wait a minute to clarify, here. 

When you sign up for the ISA CA, test...

ISA will send you a list of the common trees, conclude to your area...name and latin name. 

Do they send you anything else. 

I have read ISA website, and i didnt no they sent you things. 

Canyon


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jan 12, 2008)

*Certification arborist test*



Canyonbc said:


> Wait a minute to clarify, here.
> 
> When you sign up for the ISA CA, test...
> 
> ...


I recently about 1 week ago signed up to take my test in march.I just received directions how to get there.List of trees i need to know with out pictures names of tree's common and scientific.Copy of reciept for fee i paid.Instructions what to bring to my test pencils,turn off cell phone time to be there.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 12, 2008)

sharkfin12us said:


> I recently about 1 week ago signed up to take my test in march.I just received directions how to get there.List of trees i need to know with out pictures names of tree's common and scientific.Copy of reciept for fee i paid.Instructions what to bring to my test pencils,turn off cell phone time to be there.



Wait so they just sent you the latin names???

or did they send you 

Common Name, Picture, and Latin Name...

Thanks
Canyon


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jan 12, 2008)

*certification test*



Canyonbc said:


> Wait so they just sent you the latin names???
> 
> or did they send you
> 
> ...


they send me just common name of tree and latin name no picture.Would have been nice to at least have pictures of the trees.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 12, 2008)

sharkfin12us said:


> they send me just common name of tree and latin name no picture.Would have been nice to at least have pictures of the trees.



Thank you for the clarification...ya a picture would be awesome. 

But i didn't no they send anything. 

Canyon


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 13, 2008)

They send a list of trees, native and ornamental that are common to your region. The challenging part of studying this is finding pictures/live samples of the more obscure species to study. Also you need to know how to id them by EITHER leaves, bark, twigs/buds or overall appearance. When I took my exam, there was only one picture for each question and it didn't necessarily have leaves. There was one picture of a tree taken from down the block, so all you saw was the silhouette. 

You need to know both the common and latin names because sometimes the answers are provided only in latin or common or a combination.

The other thing I would suggest is you supplement your reading with more than just the study guide. There are questions on the exam that aren't in the guide (at there was on my exam). I also read Touch Trees by Shigo. I should have also read Harris. I think there is enough in the study guide to pass, but not a lot of breathing room.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 13, 2008)

Visiting arboretums with trees labeld can help. Doesn't rutgers have one? or your county extension/


----------



## 9th year rookie (Jan 13, 2008)

*Study*

Reading is a good start, but for me, I made tests and tested myself on material over and over, and over. And passed.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 13, 2008)

Lot of college website dendrology deptments have good pictures and descriptions of trees. Here is a fact sheet from Va tech that I used for my test.
http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus/cflorida.htm 

You should be familiar with the species that are in your area. The tree picture ID is 10 questions but the whole tree ID section includes knowing about the latin names and the order they are in, as well as how to ID trees. It is all in the study guide. I missed one biology question on my first test and had to retake that section. Good luck.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 13, 2008)

> tree squirrel Yep, every time I climb a tree to remove it I chant the Latin name over and over in my head and it makes the jobs go much better.
> 
> I could not imagine how anyone can work on a tree without knowing the Latin names. Can you?


'

If all you do is take trees down, then you do not need to be an arborist, you are a thecchnician


----------



## D Mc (Jan 13, 2008)

BC WetCoast said:


> They send a list of trees, native and ornamental that are common to your region. The challenging part of studying this is finding pictures/live samples of the more obscure species to study. Also you need to know how to id them by EITHER leaves, bark, twigs/buds or overall appearance. When I took my exam, there was only one picture for each question and it didn't necessarily have leaves. There was one picture of a tree taken from down the block, so all you saw was the silhouette.
> 
> You need to know both the common and latin names because sometimes the answers are provided only in latin or common or a combination.
> 
> The other thing I would suggest is you supplement your reading with more than just the study guide. There are questions on the exam that aren't in the guide (at there was on my exam). I also read Touch Trees by Shigo. I should have also read Harris. I think there is enough in the study guide to pass, but not a lot of breathing room.



This is great advise. I read Harris' book also prior to the test and was very glad I did as many of the questions are phrased just enough differently to sound a bit strange if all you go by is the Study Guide. I believe this is to make sure you actually understand the concept and have not just memorized a phrase. 

I also made flash cards and tested myself (or had my husband test me) ad naseum. 

Visiting the site a day before was a life saver. My test was at an arboretum and I called the proctor before to see if we would have live samples or just cards. He said both. So I got there early and spent (literally) six hours familiarizing myself with what was available there. My selection of trees was also 95 species....57 of them you will never see here where I live. So I knew I had a lot of research to do. 

I passed on the first sitting with a 93% overall.  

S Mc


----------



## D Mc (Jan 13, 2008)

A note of support in learning the botanical names of trees.

Many tree workers view this as an unnecessary aspect of being an arborist; however, this can help you identify like species within genus and families that may have similar characteristics or needs. It may help you in determining a plan of care and maintenance. It can help you when recommending a species for a client to suit their needs. 

It can certainly help you identify a selection when bombarded with all the many colorful and inventive common names. 

It is really good to know that a 'Splendid Maple' is actually an _Acer negundo_, boxelder. A 'Splendid Maple' sounds wonderful, but does the client really WANT a boxelder? 

Plus, it does impress clients...

S Mc


----------



## clearance (Jan 13, 2008)

Is that all the test is? Identifying trees by using thier common and Latin names? There has to be more, or is it just a short term memory test? I mean you could be identifying cars, by make and model also, to show that you had good short term memory skills, if thats all it takes. Then you would be a certified carborist.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 13, 2008)

D Mc said:


> This is great advise. I read Harris' book also prior to the test and was very glad I did as many of the questions are phrased just enough differently to sound a bit strange if all you go by is the Study Guide. I believe this is to make sure you actually understand the concept and have not just memorized a phrase.
> 
> I also made flash cards and tested myself (or had my husband test me) ad naseum.
> 
> ...




Harris, what is the name of his book??? Anyone. 

Thanks

Canyon


----------



## D Mc (Jan 13, 2008)

Canyon BC, the name of Harris' book is _Arboriculture, Integrated Management of Landscape Trees, Shrubs and Vines_.


Clearance: Are you purposely trying to start another argument? Of course, that's not all there is. I was simply answering a specific question. The test is composed of not only identification, but biology, soil and water management, nutrition and fertilization, selection, installation and establishment, pruning, support and protection systems, diagnosis of various disorders and their management, general plant health care, assessment and risk management, trees vs construction, and safety and .... WAIT FOR IT.... climbing and working in trees.

And, again, this is considered a first step in establishing the basic understanding to becoming an arborist.

S Mc


----------



## ToTalXS (Jan 13, 2008)

I would suggest taking notes while you read. This will asist your brain in commiting the information to memory. Especially since this is your third time through the guide it should be easy. I didnt use anything but the study guide and passed, but i found several questions that are not covered by the study guide. Good luck on the test.


----------



## clearance (Jan 13, 2008)

D Mc said:


> Canyon BC, the name of Harris' book is _Arboriculture, Integrated Management of Landscape Trees, Shrubs and Vines_.
> 
> 
> Clearance: Are you purposely trying to start another argument? Of course, that's not all there is. I was simply answering a specific question. The test is composed of not only identification, but biology, soil and water management, nutrition and fertilization, selection, installation and establishment, pruning, support and protection systems, diagnosis of various disorders and their management, general plant health care, assessment and risk management, trees vs construction, and safety and .... WAIT FOR IT.... climbing and working in trees.
> ...



Thats good, thank you, I just wondered. I am glad there is more to it. Now, how much, or what percentage of the test is about doing the work, procedures, safety, etc?


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 13, 2008)

D Mc said:


> Canyon BC, the name of Harris' book is _Arboriculture, Integrated Management of Landscape Trees, Shrubs and Vines_.
> 
> 
> Clearance: Are you purposely trying to start another argument? Of course, that's not all there is. I was simply answering a specific question. The test is composed of not only identification, but biology, soil and water management, nutrition and fertilization, selection, installation and establishment, pruning, support and protection systems, diagnosis of various disorders and their management, general plant health care, assessment and risk management, trees vs construction, and safety and .... WAIT FOR IT.... climbing and working in trees.
> ...



Thanks D MC, 

I am def. gonna pick that up. 

I love learning...its just costly...but worth it.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 13, 2008)

clearance said:


> ...what percentage of the test is about doing the work...?



100%

:jawdrop:


----------



## GottaCut (Jan 13, 2008)

The test was fairly easy. I fretted and fretted cause I found out the test was gonna be in my area only a month prior. I had an old study guide that I read and tested myself on probably 4 times. But once it came time for the test I was suprised with it. The worst thing about it is how the test designers try to trick you with more than one right answer on some of the questions. 
Hardest part for me tree id.
The tree ID has ten pictures that are multiple choice with a,b,c,or d for all of 'em. Study the more common ones in your area, learn to tell a tree without using its foliage i.e. bark, branch structure, fruit and so on. The picture ID is only part of the ID section! So if you only know 5 or so of the pictures you could still do ok. Good luck.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 13, 2008)

GottaCut said:


> The test was fairly easy. I fretted and fretted cause I found out the test was gonna be in my area only a month prior. I had an old study guide that I read and tested myself on probably 4 times. But once it came time for the test I was suprised with it. The worst thing about it is how the test designers try to trick you with more than one right answer on some of the questions.
> Hardest part for me tree id.
> The tree ID has ten pictures that are multiple choice with a,b,c,or d for all of 'em. Study the more common ones in your area, learn to tell a tree without using its foliage i.e. bark, branch structure, fruit and so on. The picture ID is only part of the ID section! So if you only know 5 or so of the pictures you could still do ok. Good luck.



Where do you find these "study guide's" 

Do you want to fax, email, or send that my way.  

Thanks Canyon


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jan 14, 2008)

*test*



ToTalXS said:


> I would suggest taking notes while you read. This will asist your brain in commiting the information to memory. Especially since this is your third time through the guide it should be easy. I didnt use anything but the study guide and passed, but i found several questions that are not covered by the study guide. Good luck on the test.



When i first opened the book 1st chapter tree biology i said to my self ill never understand this but if you read couple times over awesome.Thanks everyone for your input really appreciate it


----------



## Old Monkey (Jan 14, 2008)

If you take the list of latin names they give you and type them into a google photo search you can make your own study folder on your computer. I found a lot of good picts of trees on the web.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 14, 2008)

Old Monkey said:


> If you take the list of latin names they give you and type them into a google photo search you can make your own study folder on your computer.  I found a lot of good picts of trees on the web.



Hey good idea I am taking it in March and am surprised at the
difficulty of some of the material but very enlightening and
challenging! I have Horticopia software and it has helped 
me been studying the Harris book referred to and made progress!
The names I am saving for last and at least my area is not too bad
and I already know most common by bark,leaf, winter keys I need to
get in to more on; the twig and leaf arrangement Etc. I sure hope
I can pass, been doing tree work over two decades and amasinglly
did work well as far as pruning etc, but now know why to do it
that way! Clearance it is a real eye opener not easy brezeee
at all jfyi ! I have started moving trees out of places I don't
want them to places I do!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 14, 2008)

clearance said:


> Thats good, thank you, I just wondered. I am glad there is more to it. Now, how much, or what percentage of the test is about doing the work, procedures, safety, etc?



It depends on how you think about it. As Guy says it all relates to working as an arborist. If you are a removal expert, then you havee no need for most of the knowledge required. Soil science is a good thing to know if you are assesseing plant health. 

An example would bee I was on a job for a regular client when the lady came out and asked why only a few of the Colorado spruce were in bad shape. As my cclieent went into how they are non native and do not do well in the our region, I looked at the soil and the immidiate surrounds. Nearest the driveway they were ddoing the worst, and farthest away they looked very good ffor thier age in our area. Long storry short, I noticed that the snow plowing was pushing the "traffic bond " crushed limestone into the rootzone of the ffirst cclump of trees. You ccouldd look aat the trees add ssee a relaation ship wwith the resenccee of high pH stone andd decline in the stand of conifers.

Has anyone seen plant prrobleems associated with ccopper gutter disccharge?


Many cclimbers think themselves arborists, but that thee other aspeccts off the profession are beneath them. (pun intendded) The Arborist is a well roundded professional whith knowledge in a number of other fields, part myccologist, entomologist....

A tree worker is a tradesman with a very narrow area off concern, if that is all you want to, that is fine. I like to know things, and to bee able to answer oother peoples questions.


----------



## GottaCut (Jan 14, 2008)

Hears a site that was helpful to me when studying, paste it to your browser.

http://www.oplin.org/tree/name/byname.html


----------



## BarkingMad (Jan 14, 2008)

Responding specifically to the tree nomenclature knowledge question:
it's a funny thing, but if you actually go and learn this list of names, you'll be different for it. Having a core of special knowledge, however small, can be the seed of professionalism and confidence.


----------



## Orlandofeller (Jan 16, 2008)

You don't have to know the scientific names, just the common, if I remember correctly. Don't put too much weight on the certification. I'm certified, and I don't mean to offend other certified arborists, but to me it's a joke. You can be certified, and be incompetent. Good luck though. Study the manual and you should be fine.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jan 16, 2008)

*certified*



Orlandofeller said:


> You don't have to know the scientific names, just the common, if I remember correctly. Don't put too much weight on the certification. I'm certified, and I don't mean to offend other certified arborists, but to me it's a joke. You can be certified, and be incompetent. Good luck though. Study the manual and you should be fine.



I understand what your saying just like any thing else you have good and bad.I take this serious i want to be professional.I think even if some take it as a joke they are still more informed before they took the test.Thanks for input.


----------



## GottaCut (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, those who take the test as a joke will probably fail it. I said earlier the test was fairly easy, but its not a cake-walk to your average treeworker. Unfortunately there is much truth to what Orlando said, because you can take the test and then not continue to further your knowledge, or even maintain what you did learn while studying. The workshop I took a year ago had four different teachers for five one day classes, three of them admitted that they couldnt pass the test again without studying, and these people had volumes of information/experience to give out on their particular career in the industry.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jan 16, 2008)

*ISA Certified Arborist*

Go for it i have been one for 11 years and i love it . I am a climbing Arborist and not one of the ground bound Arborists. A lot of people don't think it is worth much. After 17 Years without and the past 11 with I would it IS a good thing. For a climber look in to Certified Tree Worker yes I know it is meant for the new guys, I was 52 when I received it , now I am a ISA Proctor for both


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 16, 2008)

Orlandofeller said:


> You don't have to know the scientific names, just the common, if I remember correctly. Don't put too much weight on the certification. I'm certified, and I don't mean to offend other certified arborists, but to me it's a joke. You can be certified, and be incompetent. Good luck though. Study the manual and you should be fine.



Got to know the latin names, there is too much regional disparity on common names. 


Regarding being certified and incompetent, what do they call the person who finished last in the class at medical school.









Doctor!!!!!!


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 16, 2008)

I took and passed the test a year ago. Others I talked to told me the ID was the hardest so I studied my list of names, and had my co-workers quiz me tell I knew(or thought I did) most of them. I lucked out on the test as all ten were pretty common tree for our area. But several of the trees listed were of the same species like sycamore. They had platanus occidentalis and platanus racemosa. They had coastal oak and live oak(I forgot the Latin names)They looked the same to me. That area "tree ID",was what I studied the the most, and good thing. I studied both botanical and common names but both names were listed together, so I probably could of gotten a way without knowing both, but It's still good to know. The test wasn't that hard, but it feels kind of good telling people,"I'm a cert. arborist".Good luck


----------



## BRCCArborist (Jan 16, 2008)

How the tree ID section will be administered varies with the person who is proctoring the exam. They will choose the trees you ID, and may give you a sample to go along with the picture. The ID is actually the easiest part of the exam in my opinion, nothing like the ID quizzes and tests i took in college, where you actually had to spell the latin and common names correctly. 

Try to study other material beyond the study guide too. the questions dont really come from that book. They come from people who submit them, then a review board at ISA determines which questions to use, and may clean them up a little too. Try to read all material you can get your hands on. I passed the exam the first time, but I studied a LOT for it. Just study one domain at a time and youll do fine.


----------



## clearance (Jan 17, 2008)

Orlandofeller said:


> You don't have to know the scientific names, just the common, if I remember correctly. Don't put too much weight on the certification. I'm certified, and I don't mean to offend other certified arborists, but to me it's a joke. You can be certified, and be incompetent. Good luck though. Study the manual and you should be fine.



Someone find out who this guy is and take away his ISA cert., he is mocking us and bringing shame to our self admiration society. He is a traitor to the cause, stop him before he brings more disrepute to us. Or makes people think, or whatever. 

In jest/Jim


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 17, 2008)

clearance said:


> Someone find out who this guy is and take away his ISA cert., he is mocking us and bringing shame to our self admiration society. He is a traitor to the cause, stop him before he brings more disrepute to us. Or makes people think, or whatever.
> 
> In jest/Jim



If he chooses to scrape by and get certified as easy as he can he is 
only hurting himself. Recertification will take care of the rest of the
story! Most start out thinking what the certification can mean to
their income and then get fixed on learning! Certification is only a
starting point for many, the more I read on phc the more it seems
I forget another aspect and must brush up until I have a thorough
understanding of the content! Then I get to a point that I feel I
am starting to become wise, only to think of what I don't know!
It seems to me the more I know, the more I see that I don't know!


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jan 17, 2008)

*Certified arborist test*



BRCCArborist said:


> How the tree ID section will be administered varies with the person who is proctoring the exam. They will choose the trees you ID, and may give you a sample to go along with the picture. The ID is actually the easiest part of the exam in my opinion, nothing like the ID quizzes and tests i took in college, where you actually had to spell the latin and common names correctly.
> 
> Try to study other material beyond the study guide too. the questions dont really come from that book. They come from people who submit them, then a review board at ISA determines which questions to use, and may clean them up a little too. Try to read all material you can get your hands on. I passed the exam the first time, but I studied a LOT for it. Just study one domain at a time and youll do fine.


Thanks i ordered new tree biology and intergrated maintence.Thanks to every one in here for your help.


----------



## BRCCArborist (Jan 17, 2008)

New Tree Biology is a good book, but its almost too scientific for me. Its way more in depth than the exams biology domain is or even needs to be. Try getting your hands on Arboriculture: Integrated Management for Trees, Shrubs, and Vines, by Harris, Clark, and Matheny. That book is pretty comprehesive and industry standard. Also get all the ANSI standards you can, along with the corresponding Best Management Practices. Plant Health Care for Woody Ornamentals by John Lloyd is good, along with Ed Gilman's Illustrated Guide to Pruning, and Jeff Jepson's Tree Climbers Companion. The Shigo books, with maybe the exception of Modern Arboriculture are good, but honestly they are too in depth for me to even try to want to read. The other books I listed are excellent for the everyday, practicing arborist.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 17, 2008)

BRCCArborist said:


> New Tree Biology is a good book, but its almost too scientific for me. Its way more in depth than the exams biology domain is or even needs to be. Try getting your hands on Arboriculture: Integrated Management for Trees, Shrubs, and Vines, by Harris, Clark, and Matheny. That book is pretty comprehesive and industry standard. Also get all the ANSI standards you can, along with the corresponding Best Management Practices. Plant Health Care for Woody Ornamentals by John Lloyd is good, along with Ed Gilman's Illustrated Guide to Pruning, and Jeff Jepson's Tree Climbers Companion. The Shigo books, with maybe the exception of Modern Arboriculture are good, but honestly they are too in depth for me to even try to want to read. The other books I listed are excellent for the everyday, practicing arborist.


All true. Possibly the best bang for the buck are the BMP's, at $5. each. brcc, it sounds like sharkfin has the harris book, a great place to start.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 17, 2008)

treeseer said:


> All true. Possibly the best bang for the buck are the BMP's, at $5. each. brcc, it sounds like sharkfin has the harris book, a great place to start.



Really?

Where do i find these BRCC ???

Thanks
Canyon


----------



## BRCCArborist (Jan 17, 2008)

You can get the BMP's from ISA's webstore.They are pretty much simplified versions of the ANSI standards for those of us who are a few credits short of our law degree, but they have a few others that ANSI doesnt really cover, like IPM.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 17, 2008)

BRCCArborist said:


> You can get the BMP's from ISA's webstore.They are pretty much simplified versions of the ANSI standards for those of us who are a few credits short of our law degree, but they have a few others that ANSI doesnt really cover, like IPM.



Thanks, 

Ya i got the catalog today...ordered the study guide..and catalog came with.

But i found them in the web store. 

Thanks for the info guys. 

Canyon


----------



## Orlandofeller (Jan 21, 2008)

BC WetCoast said:


> Got to know the latin names, there is too much regional disparity on common names.
> 
> 
> Regarding being certified and incompetent, what do they call the person who finished last in the class at medical school.
> ...



Let me get this straight. You are comparing reading a manual which takes about two days to master, to a Medical Doctor who finishes four years of Undergraduate studies, four years of medical school and four years of Residency?

That is a real joke.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 21, 2008)

Orlandofeller said:


> Let me get this straight. You are comparing reading a manual which takes about two days to master, to a Medical Doctor


1. It takes a lot longer to master the material than that.

2. The comparison was: a barely certified arborist to a barely graduated doctor. What they both have in common is--they both are considered qualified to practice.:blob6:


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 21, 2008)

treeseer said:


> 1. It takes a lot longer to master the material than that.
> 
> 2. The comparison was: a barely certified arborist to a barely graduated doctor. What they both have in common is--they both are considered qualified to practice.:blob6:



Very, very well put. 

Second it.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 22, 2008)

treeseer said:


> 1. It takes a lot longer to master the material than that.
> 
> 2. The comparison was: a barely certified arborist to a barely graduated doctor. What they both have in common is--they both are considered qualified to practice.:blob6:



Thank you for rephrasing and exposing the subtlety of the joke.


----------

